# Top pet foods test results are in ...



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

The Pet Food Test Results | Truth about Pet Food


----------



## bellacoco (Dec 24, 2014)

Very scary for our dogs and cats! I can only imagine what they put in grocery products that we humans consume. I think in general those brands are bad, but I was surprised to see Wellness and Blue Buffalo brand on there (I don't use those brands, but I thought they were rated healthy dog food). Just confirms that cooking for my dog is the best thing for her.


----------



## Nikita (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not surprised ... is pet food turning into a waste disposal ?


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just read the complete report! So Cesar's has .99 MRSA bacteria (scary!!) and Beneful has cancer and liver-disease inducing toxins (not really shocking considering all of the similar consumer complaints on BBB). And Science Diet cannot really be "scientifically formulated and tested" based on these test results for toxins, bacteria, calcium, phosphorous, and other levels. I wonder if I dare get Fromm independently tested since that's the only brand I use and it's not in the report.


----------

